# Your state horse



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok so I know that a lot of states actually have a state horse so I thought I would put up a little brag thread so we can all brag about how cool our state horse is :wink: 

I'm from North Dakota, and our state horse is the Nokota. They are a fascinating breed and are said to be descendents of Sitting Bulls war ponies. They come in all different colors, and are valued for their hardiness and surefootedness. If you need a good trail horse for the mountains, check one out! Unfortunately they are expensive. They are also incredibly smart and will use it against you if given the chance. The only ranch in the state that sells and breeds traditional Nokota's is in a town called Linton, ND. If they weren't so ridiculously expensive I would own one because I love their spunk and their heart! But, alas, when I am older and *ahem* richer lol:ahahahahaha) I will own one! They are also wonderful endurance mounts because they are so hardy! They can climb very well too. If you see the Killdeer Mountains or our Badlands, you can understand why they are such good climbers


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I am from Alaska and we dont have a state horse I am in Utah now and they dont have one either. Whats up with that? LOL When we lived in Alaska we were looking into getting a horse that could live in cold weather and deal well with snow and ice and we found the curly. We didnt get one since we were military and didnt have much more time left, but they sound like hardy horses.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Being in the state known for the Kentucky Derby, our state horse is the Thoroughbred.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The Colonial Spanish mustangs of the NC Outer Banks that have survived countless hurricanes over the years!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

tanya said:


> I am from Alaska and we dont have a state horse I am in Utah now and they dont have one either. Whats up with that? LOL When we lived in Alaska we were looking into getting a horse that could live in cold weather and deal well with snow and ice and we found the curly. We didnt get one since we were military and didnt have much more time left, but they sound like hardy horses.


We have a Curly. They are sooooo hardy. It's so interesting. Have you read up on the history of them? I remember reading that back in the day (40's? 50's?) there were herds of Curlies that one particular rancher kept. They'd be turned out with regular horses during the winter. In the spring when they went to round them up, only the Curlies had survived.

I'm from Michigan. We don't have a state horse. :-( But our state game animal is the White Tail Deer. LoL.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I had never thought about having a "state horse" Just looked it up... Surprise, Surprise, Texas state horse is.... wait for it.... Quarter horse! lol


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm from Tennessee.

Do I really have to tell you what our state horse is?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Psh, Arkansas dosen't seem to have one!
I think it should be the grade. Just a bunch of hardy mutt people and
horses alike. Or maybe "linebreds", LOL!

_"If I could rest anywhere, it would be in Arkansas, where the men are of the real half-horse,
half-alligator breed such as grows nowhere else on the face of the universal earth."_ - Davey Crockett


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

Mississippi doesn't seem to have one either


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

@FlyGap...what part of AR are you from? I'm originally from West Memphis.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think it's actually official yet. Looks like it should pass shortly though. Known for their endurance and ability to "carry a man all day".

Florida Cracker Horse.











Florida Cracker Horse Association


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like Alabama's is the "racking horse." :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmmmmm....I didn't realize states had specific breeds.

I do know that in 1977, the horse became NJ's state animal. But I've not found anything that speaks of a specific breed.

Of course I had to google it and it seems that only some states actually have a state breed. So for NJ...it's just...the horse.

New Jersey State Animal - Horse


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not finding that Indiana has one but if we did, I would imagine it would be a Standardbred because of Dan Patch.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That link that I posted above shows the 10 states who have horses as their symbols. Not sure if it is the definitive list but alas MHFQ, Indiana is not on it. :-(

I think you need to start lobbying! :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> That link that I posted above shows the 10 states who have horses as their symbols. Not sure if it is the definitive list but alas MHFQ, Indiana is not on it. :-(
> 
> I think you need to start lobbying! :lol:


I'm kind of surprised that no one has to be honest. They have a "Dan Patch Days" festival every fall in Oxford, you can tour his barn, food, music, parade, etc.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Woot Woot Quarter Horse! Big surprise, Texas.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

...... Wth.. Georgia doesn't have a state horse..but we have some pretty freaking lame things..Get ready for this.. We don't have a state horse..BUT we DO have a state opossum.. An opossum, really!? Wth!? *face palm* lol and it's not even a NORMAL opossum it's a "Pogo Possum".. Even spelled wrong! Geez..Whoever decided we needed a Pogo Possum instead of a horse should be shot..

ETA - Oh my God..It gets worse.. It's not even a real opossum..It's a comic character..








"A friendly cartoon swamp creature comments wryly on politics and philosophy. Walt Kelly, a cartoonist and movie animator, visited the Okefenokee Swamp in 1942 and was inspired to draw some "swamp critters." Pogo ‘Possum appeared in comic books in the early 1940’s and became the star of a nationally syndicated newspaper comic strip in 1949. Declaring "We have met the enemy and he is us," Pogo poked fun at the vanity and shortcomings of people everywhere. The General Assembly voted Pogo the State ‘Possum in 1992."


We do have a few cool things though.. Our state flower is the Cherokee Rose, I have these growing at my house..Our state wild flower is the Azela, which are beautiful, but toxic to horses..My Nana has huge Azela bushes at her house..Our state fish is the Largemouth Bass..

And..last funny/kinda cool thing.. Our state fossil is the Megalodon Tooth, the big shark.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Mtn I'm in NW AR. In the ozark national forest!
In the "mountains", lol!

I'm gonna start breeding Ozark Mountain Horses.
Cross between Arabs/Qh's/Morgans/Andilusians. Take that Arkansas! Just kidding of course, but they would be BA!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Oregon tried to get the Kiger Mustang (Kiger Mustang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) adopted as the state horse but it didn't go through.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Darrin: That would be great. I always thought our state horse was the Appaloosa. 

I guess both states I have lived in now have no state horse, though my current state flag has horses on it!


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thoroughbreds.. The Great State Of KY..

My Homestate is the Tennessee Walker...


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

As a couple of others mentioned, Texas' state horse is the Quarter Horse.

BIG surprise? Nope, I could have guessed that one!


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Mtn I'm in NW AR. In the ozark national forest!
> In the "mountains", lol!
> 
> I'm gonna start breeding Ozark Mountain Horses.
> Cross between Arabs/Qh's/Morgans/Andilusians. Take that Arkansas! Just kidding of course, but they would be BA!


Awesome...it's so pretty there! And I say go for it, those new breeds have to start somewhere! LOL


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

In 1993, the Nokota Horse was named the Honorary Equine *for the Year.* Governor S*chafer later stated he should not have signed the bill making it the *Honorary Equine for the Year* because it was not factual.*

*There is no facts to these horses had anything to do with Sitting Bull. Just a story – an interesting story – but no facts. *


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Oklahoma doesn't have one. Guess it's because Texas got the quarter horse. hehe


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

South Carolina's state horse is the Marsh Tacky. 

Marsh Tacky is state horse | The Post and Courier | Charleston SC, News, Sports, Entertainment


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

I am in Missouri and the Missouri Fox Trotter is the state horse here.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Ehmm...my state is as big as one of your smaller cities and my country isn't even as big as a state in America,haha!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

*Reply*



tanya said:


> I am from Alaska and we dont have a state horse I am in Utah now and they dont have one either. Whats up with that? LOL When we lived in Alaska we were looking into getting a horse that could live in cold weather and deal well with snow and ice and we found the curly. We didnt get one since we were military and didnt have much more time left, but they sound like hardy horses.



I'm from Utah too, and it just so happens we DO have a breed of horse we lay claim to. We have the Sulphur Mountain Mustang! Have a look!

Here's a link to the site: The Sulphur Horse Registry


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Actually here's a better look at the Sulphur Mustang, so you can see what they look like:

Sulphur Springs Mustang- Horse Breeds & Info


----------



## Livi13 (May 31, 2012)

North Carolina's is the Colonial Spanish Mustang: wild horses that live at the beach 
http://media.hamptonroads.com/cache/files/images/474311000.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ours is the Appaloosa


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ontario - um, the moose ?? Dark brown ranging to black with lighter underparts and legs. Stands about 17hh weighing 1300-1500 on average. Better suited for harness work. Can run thro swampy areas with the best of them.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Horses from my region since my state is as big as your backyard.

From Flanders,The Flemish Horse









From Brabant,The Belgian Draft









And the awesome Belgian Warmblood from Flanders and some parts of Wallons.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure, but I don't think Pennsylvania has a State horse! *insert sad face*. I f anyone knows different, I would like to know!!!


----------



## CountingStrides (Jul 9, 2012)

Maine doesn't seem to have one either!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here in Missouri we have two state equines:

State horse The Missouri Foxtrotter

State animal The Missouri Mule

Image Detail for - The Mules and Sires of Missouri Mule Company .


Or you could get the best of both Missouri equines and get a Missouri foxtrotting mule


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Virginia doesn't have a state horse. We do however, have a state bat, state dog, state fish, state tree, and even state insect.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

State bat...? That's so random hahaha


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Massachusetts state horse is the Morgan.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

wooga wooga! I am from North Dakota! WOOOH! lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

cowgirl928 said:


> State bat...? That's so random hahaha


I know, right? No state horse, but a bat. Weird! :?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

At least it's not a possum...........


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I just moved from Maryland. MD state horse is the Thoroughbred (since 2003).

Virginia doesn't have one...but if it did it would be the Chincoteague.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Arizona's State Horse is the Colonial Spanish Horse.








And the article that explains it.
Welcome to The Arizona Colonial Spanish Horse Project


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Reno Bay said:


> Virginia doesn't have one...but if it did it would be the Chincoteague.


Maybe. But they're not horses, they're ponies. 

It's interesting that Virginia is a veritable bastion of foxhunting, and our state dog is the foxhound, yet we don't have a state horse. 

Celeste, possums may be marsupials, but as far as I'm concerned they're just big, ugly mutant rats. :-x


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> We have a Curly. They are sooooo hardy. It's so interesting. Have you read up on the history of them? I remember reading that back in the day (40's? 50's?) there were herds of Curlies that one particular rancher kept. They'd be turned out with regular horses during the winter. In the spring when they went to round them up, only the Curlies had survived.
> 
> I'm from Michigan. We don't have a state horse. :-( But our state game animal is the White Tail Deer. LoL.



At least they picked a state animal we have plenty of.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

well I can't seem to find a state horse for Ohio, BUT our state animal is apparently the white-tailed deer, so CLOSE! ;-) 









Ohio State Animal - White-tailed Deer


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh and apparently this is our state SNAKE, although I've lived here for 32 years and have NEVER seen one! ;-)

Black Racer - Ohio State Reptile


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, New York does not have a state horse- our animal is the beaver. 

We do have a state:

*Fruit
*Flower 
*Bird
**Muffin*
*Gem
*Reptile
*Shell
*Freshwater fish
*_Saltwater_ fish
*Fossil
*Insect
*Bush
*Tree
*Beverage


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HAHAHA what is your state MUFFIN??


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm well apparently we ALSO have a state FOSSIL :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

muffin lol haha.. wow.. and idt that colorado has a state horse? if it does can someone tell me lol that would be interesting..


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I don't know where everyone is finding their "state horse" info from...maybe I'm just not looking in the right place?!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't believe California has a state horse either. Maybe I'll vote for making it the Gypsy Horse, since I believe the first ones to ever come into the US, were purchased by a lady in California.

Lizzie


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

It's the apple muffin! :lol:



> The apple muffin was adopted as the official State muffin of New York in 1987 through efforts of students throughout New York State. The apple is also New York's state fruit.


 (Symbols of New York)

Because of Earth Science I know my state fossil off the top of my head...tell me that isn't sad...lol...it's Eurypterus (technically Eurypterus Remipes), and if my memory doesn't deceive me it's also considered an index fossil. 

I guess it's considered a sort of prehistoric sea scorpion? I didn't know that, just looking it up now!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> muffin lol haha.. wow.. and idt that colorado has a state horse? if it does can someone tell me lol that would be interesting..


Here are all the states that have a State Horse.

Other State Horses


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwww Ohio doesn't have one :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well still no horse but we do have a state pie, stone, and rifle :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Virginia has a state fossil too, but I think it's a sort of prehistoric clam. 

Our state beverage is milk. So random!:?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Speed Racer, so is New York's! I guess milk is just popular! :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

colorado doesnt either thats dumb.. we have a state everything but horses.. the first things to roam.. grr


----------



## CAVaqueroHorses (Jul 25, 2013)

California doesn't have a state horse, but I am hoping to make the California Vaquero Horse its state horse breed as this breed is Southern California's historical Spanish horse breed. They are extremely rare though and on the verge of extinction. I think I will try to make a bid for it once things are more organized and there are more young stock available for people to purchase.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Montana doesn't have a state horse...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

MO's is the Tennessee Walking Horse, or was, which is a crock because we were as well known for our Saddlebreds as Kentucky was.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

sarahkgamble said:


> South Carolina's state horse is the Marsh Tacky.
> 
> Marsh Tacky is state horse | The Post and Courier | Charleston SC, News, Sports, Entertainment


It's a wonderful little horse. I should read the article, but I feel lazy at the moment :lol:
The Marsh Tacky is also one of the Spanish Colonial horse breeds, but unique in that it doesn't appear to be directly genetically connected to any of the other Spanish Colonial horse breeds. Apparently, even though they'd been running around South Carolina and parts of 
Georgia for about 500 years (after being abandoned by Spanish explorers and from failed settlements like the Florida Cracker) they manage to not have mixed with the other Spanish horses that were in FL or anywhere else (although they resemble the other colonial horses, they have some different traits). They are, however, genetically linked to the other Spanish Colonial horses since they all came for the same gene pool of a (now extinct) breed of horse in Spain.

They're a pretty little horse (they're relatively small on average) and were not uncommon in the SC low country back in the 1950's. They are a gaited horse with a very comfortable but unique gait (it's not like anything you find with our modern gaited horses). The Coast Guard used them for beach patrols as late as the 1940's. My father's family use to ride them and they made good working horses. My father's favorite horse had always been a beach patrol March Tacky my grandfather picked up from the USCG when they were unloading them after the war. The last of the feral ones were finally rounded up not so very long ago. Probably to make way for development since the last of the feral ones had ended up on one of the islands.

Ok, I know..TMI :lol:. It's a pity they're only a few left (less than 300 a few years ago).


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Are these the feral horses that are on Cumberland Island in Georgia?


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

New Jersey doesn't have an official state horse BREED, but horses are our state animal!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

My 'state' (aka country) horses are the Connemara, the Irish draught, the Kerry bog pony, the Irish sport horse and the thoroughbred!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Are these the feral horses that are on Cumberland Island in Georgia?


I can't say definitively whether they are or aren't.
Cumberland Island had different horses introduced over time by the different people attempted to settle there (successfully and unsuccessfully). First by the Spanish and 200 years later after the English arrived.
It's would likely be almost certain that they have Marsh Tacky blood in them, but whether it's enough that the ALBC recognizes them as such I wouldn't know. Genetics testing would tell for sure. I've heard that the Cumberland horses have some behavioral differences from most Marsh Tacky, but that's hearsay and I don't put much stock in hearsay (you never know if there's an agenda behind the hearsay). I've also heard it said that they are Marsh Tacky. Genetics don't lie though, so that would be the real test. I know the CMTA apparently required genetic proof originally. Can't say if they still do. They might not for the offspring of already tested parents.

I know there use to be feral Marsh Tacky on Daufuskie Island which isn't far from Cumberland Island, but the ones there now are back to being domestic. I know a lot of people today think of them like the other east coast Spanish Colonial horses that survived on Islands, but the Marsh Tacky was actually not restricted to the coastal islands. They survived successfully in the marshes and swamps of the SC and GA low country. Were captured, used and traded by the native, and later European, inhabitants of the area.

It's interesting how quickly their numbers diminished between the 1950's and 2000, but it's to be expected since the uses for them were rapidly diminishing or disappearing.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> We have a Curly. They are sooooo hardy. It's so interesting. Have you read up on the history of them? I remember reading that back in the day (40's? 50's?) there were herds of Curlies that one particular rancher kept. They'd be turned out with regular horses during the winter. In the spring when they went to round them up, only the Curlies had survived.
> 
> I'm from Michigan. We don't have a state horse. :-( But our state game animal is the White Tail Deer. LoL.


The Dameles rounded up a few Curlies with their mustangs and kept them. After a few winters of Curlies as the only survivors they bred them with QHs, Morgans, Arabs, etc. Since then the breed has been open to the interpretation of the breeder. The ABCR has their general standard, as does CSI. The ICHO registers any with Curly ancestors or unknown ansestry with curly hair. Don Mead had a strong influence in the Curly breed and he lived in Alaska and was in the military when he got his first. That one was killed by an inexperienced hunter in its later years and he got more and started to breed them years later. He appreciated their hardiness, and they will utilize their surroundings more than other breeds. (They would seek out a plant that actually had fly repelling qualities, which was important due to some Curlies lack of tail.) I have three Curlies, two mares and a filly, and can attest to them being wonderful horses. If Alaska was to have a state horse, I think the Curly should be it.

Wisconsin has no state horse, more of a dairy state than a horse state. I'd have to say if we did have one, it'd have to be the Belgian. Most farms worked their fields with Belgians, some Percherons, but to this day I know a few farms with Belgians on them.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Appaloosa is Idaho's state horse And I happen to own one!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Like Cinder, I am from New York. 
Where we have a muffin but not a state horse.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I want a state Muffin! Thats it I am writing my congress person because lets face it you are not a state until its muffin official.


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

wow for New Jersey it just says "horse". 
lolol


----------

